# Power pole stuck in the down position!



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I hit the ramp early and backed the boat off the trailer at the dike. I parked it against the pier and put the power pole down while my partner parked the truck. When I went to leave the power pole would not come up. It had fluid and the pump was making noise in the up and down position on the switch. I now had the ramp blocked with my pole stuck in the down position. I put it in gear and drug it over to the other side of the pier. I was so Pi**ed and did not have a wrench to loosen the line, so I cut both the lines at the pump in my dry storage and pulled it up manually. Any ideas why it would not come up? Is there a valve or something stuck? I cleaned up the oil in my dry storage when I got home and I need to reconnect the lines. Any ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry to hear your problems. Let us know what you find out.
http://www.power-pole.com/pages/troubleshoot.htm


----------



## RedXCross (Aug 7, 2005)

I will just say this once, I understand your frustration, I am just waiting for mine to have a HICCUP, all of my tourney friends , including a few that are not have issues at one time or another. They are good folks to deal with and can get ya up and running soon. But what a pain in da ***. 

The Power pole truck at tourneys stays BUSY?


----------



## wading_fool (May 3, 2005)

Mine will get stuck at times when its in deep mud, I just hold the switch in the up position and eventually it picks itself up. I have noticed this when I stick it in a soft bottom and current is against it, I think it takes it time to build up the pressure to pull it out of a tough jam


----------



## johnd (Dec 17, 2004)

There is a pressure relief on the pole. you should be able to pull the pole up, overriding the pressure. According to my destructions it is set about 100#.

I will say this about Power Pole; I got complacent [don't ask] and took off with the power pole embedded in the mud. The Actuator was bent 90 degrees and it broke the two rail arms where it attaches to the bolts. I needed two arms and a new actuator. I figured it was going to cost me 500 to 600 dollars. I ordered the parts from FTU. FTU called me a couple of days later and said that if I brought broken parts in, Power Pole would replace them for shipping only. Two days later I had all the parts to include a hardware kit, $27.00 total cost. I'm impressed with my 8' Power Pole, and now I'm impressed with the company. Best investment on my boat. On top of it all I continued to express that it was my fault, they did not care and fixed-me-up.


----------



## C BISHOP (Dec 4, 2007)

If it gets stuck, rock the boat boat to break the susction of the pole


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

I think my pump is shot. It will come on and make a pumping noise but will not go up or down now. I will call them tomorrow to see what they say.


----------



## Sonnysmarine (Mar 18, 2007)

The coupler from the motor to the pump is probaly broke, have to send it back to power pole for repairs,


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

It is the nylon coupler between the pump and the motor. I have a new coupler that will be here tomorrow from P Pole. No charge for the piece of plastic and $34 for next day shipping!!!!!!!!! I took it apart and the nylon coupler was stripped out.


----------

